# Chain Leg Vise for Roubo style benches



## FirehouseWoodworking

A wonderful addition to a gorgeous workbench! Thank you for the review. Well done!

Cheers!


----------



## BrandonW

How much was it?

EDIT: Nevermind, I found the info here: http://ancorayachtservice.com/?page_id=221


----------



## briant

Brandon, 
There are three different options. You can check them out at Jim Ritter's site: [email protected]
To answer your question …$170.00


----------



## Boatman53

Brandon, the price Brian listed is with an end button engraved with his initials and date. The kit itself is $155 shipped in the USA.
Brian thanks for a great post and a great job on the installation.
Jim


----------



## BrandonW

Boatman, I thought this was yours! I remember you discussing them on the Workbenches thread. Looks like a wonderful bench upgrade.


----------



## Ken90712

Nice job and great solution. What a great looking bench to boot!


----------

